# What's up with Seasonic PSU's?



## napsterv (Oct 4, 2014)

I just bought an SII2 620W from Snapdeal and received a DOA. It took Tirupati 2 weeks to replace it and this replacement also is not working! What's up with SS PSU's. I thought they were the best. My friend has a Circle PSU and it's working fine from the last one year. He's now laughing on me.

Update - Received the replacement on 13th October 2014. Working Flawlessly. Dead Silent.
A big Kudos to Tirupati.

P.S - People coming from Google reading this post, I'd advice not to buy Expensive or Delicate(GPU, PSU etc) from Snapdeal.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Oct 5, 2014)

Snapdeal has become a bad marketplace for online shopping. They've very high rate of DOA cases compared to other e-commerce websites such as flipkart. Even if they are cheaper in price, their service and quality is cheap too.


----------



## napsterv (Oct 5, 2014)

ashis_lakra said:


> Snapdeal has become a bad marketplace for online shopping. They've very high rate of DOA cases compared to other e-commerce websites such as flipkart. Even if they are cheaper in price, their service and quality is cheap too.



Yeah right. I'm gonna be careful next time and warn the others.

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone here can suggest me a temporary PSU for now? Intex, Circle, etc?


----------



## icebags (Oct 5, 2014)

keep banging seasonic service centre till u get a good one, it's within warranty, right ? 
if that doesn't work, contact seasonic directly. 
if that doesn't work even, lodge a complain in consumer court. 

it's ur money, and u should get what u paid for.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 5, 2014)

Before you give that PSU for rma, jump start the psu and see if the fan on the psu spins. Here are the instructions:
Guide: Jump Starting a PSU - Overclock3D Forums


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 5, 2014)

At first you should have replaced the PSU from snapdeal itself. Why did you opt for RMA?


----------



## napsterv (Oct 5, 2014)

icebags said:


> keep banging seasonic service centre till u get a good one, it's within warranty, right ?
> if that doesn't work, contact seasonic directly.
> if that doesn't work even, lodge a complain in consumer court.
> 
> it's ur money, and u should get what u paid for.



I am gonna put a mail to Seasonic too. I have still 2 years and 10 months of warranty left.(I bought it in August'14)
Adding to my woes, the replacement I received had a bent mesh grill,bent corners, and dislodged locks as well(the metal casing)



The Sorcerer said:


> Before you give that PSU for rma, jump start the psu and see if the fan on the psu spins. Here are the instructions:
> Guide: Jump Starting a PSU - Overclock3D Forums



That's the first thing I did. It is mentioned in the first post of troubleshooting in linustechtips forum here. No results.

- - - Updated - - -



saswat23 said:


> At first you should have replaced the PSU from snapdeal itself. Why did you opt for RMA?



I assembled my PC after a month I got my PSU(I still had to buy Mobo and CPU since it was not available at that time). So it was way out of their 7-day TAT.


----------



## icebags (Oct 5, 2014)

^ send a picture of to seasonic too, saying they are giving away bad quality replacements. but u should not have accepted it at the first place, and should have mailed seasonic then.


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2014)

napsterv said:


> Yeah right. I'm gonna be careful next time and warn the others.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *Anyone here can suggest me a temporary PSU for now? Intex, Circle, etc?*



your config details ?


----------



## napsterv (Oct 7, 2014)

topgear said:


> your config details ?



See signature.

GPU and Liquid Cooling will buy next year in Summer.

Why is your name in green? Are you an admin?


----------



## icebags (Oct 8, 2014)

^ he is a martian.

and no, cheap psu is not at all recommended for ur system, too much risk for component damage.


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2014)

Antec BP 300P should server as a good backup unit provided you don't use any power hungry gpu with it.


----------



## Jripper (Oct 8, 2014)

Don't worry about your friend. He is a noob and will continue to be one. :\
Its your bad luck that you got DOA products from snapdeal. Keep hounding and get it replaced. Seasonic are one of the best psu manufacturers out there.


----------



## napsterv (Oct 9, 2014)

icebags said:


> ^ he is a martian.
> 
> and no, cheap psu is not at all recommended for ur system, too much risk for component damage.



Correct. Cannot take the risk. I should probably receive the replacement by Saturday.


----------

